# What does the term "quarter sawn" mean?



## Duane Broussard (Apr 24, 2008)

Sort of new to the milling world. I've always had someone else cut my wood for me. But now I have a Norwood LumberMate 2000 coming in this week. The question passed my mind about proper cutting of lumber. I was wondering if anyone has an explaination or a reference to it on the web that explains "quarter sawn" as well as other methods of cutting your wood for the best stability in preventing cracking, warping etc...
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Sprig (Apr 24, 2008)

This should explain it, as the term infers quarter sawn means dividing the log into four parts first then sawing accordingly so that the grain tends to be more upright.
Plain sawn.






Quarter sawn.





 & much happy milling with yer new rig! Keep sharp and work safe, there's only one you so look after it eh! 



Serge


----------



## Dibbs (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Duane Broussard (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW! Dibbs... between you and Sprig, that pretty much clears it up for me. 
Thanks guys!


----------

